# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Ψυγείο general electric

## mikemtb73

Αναζητώ σχέδιο η έστω σύνδεσμολογία κεντρικής πλακέτας. 

Mod=PIG21mimhfbb
No=Fg419954



Μου την φέραν για έλεγχο επισκευή και δεν ξέρω ούτε που να βάλω 230

----------


## mikemtb73

Βρέθηκε άκρη
Ευχαριστώ παντως

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αληθεύει το κόστος?  :W00t: 
https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar..._JM?quantity=1
Αν έχει τόσο μια πλακέτα , το ψυγείο ολόκληρο πιο ακριβό από αυτοκίνητο?

----------


## mikemtb73

Ναι άστα..
 Ευτυχώς ήταν εύκολη βλάβη στο τροφοδοτικό από υπερταση. Και στάλθηκε ήδη στον πελάτη και λειτουργεί. (δεν είχα τρόπο να το τσεκάρω αν λειτουργεί, είδα μονο ότι πήρε τάση 12v και τέλος) 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ΗΝ1984

> Αληθεύει το κόστος? 
> https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar..._JM?quantity=1
> Αν έχει τόσο μια πλακέτα , το ψυγείο ολόκληρο πιο ακριβό από αυτοκίνητο?



Όχι ότι πάρ' η πρώτη. Να το  ψάχνουμε  λίγο. 
Πέσο  αργεντινής 15.500 $  = 313 €.

----------

Κυριακίδης (04-08-19)

----------

